# sloppy front end



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

im slowly looking into upgading my front end suspension. i only have 34k on the car, but i just dont like the way it handles. i want to get into the front end because i need hve the aliment redone to straighten the steering wheel and id like to start there. 

what upgrades should i start with that could concern the steering. tie rods what bushings, ball joints etc. when it comes to the steering, id like to do those all at once, again so ill only need the alignment 1 time, but if it ends up costing too much ill split it up ( 1 have that 3 year alignment thing from tire kingdom). 

what brands would you all recommend. i look on the forums and see a lot about whiteline and pedders and the mention of kollar, but i know thats the website. like i said, im looking to toally upgrade the front end as far as bushings, struts, sway bars etc. im not looking for auto-x or drifting type suspension, but i dont want caddy style, soggy sloshy handeling either


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With those miles I doubt you have worn hard parts. The front radius rod bushings and strut tower bushings are more than likely shot. Springs and struts/shocks would be my next upgrade. You'll see a world of difference. Give Andy at Kollar a call and he can set you up with Whiteline or Lovells. Pedders is in bankruptcy so I would avoid them. Front sway end links are a decent upgrade but IMHO for the trouble and expence the front sway isn't a great investment. I did mine and it was MEH. Wouldn't do it again.


----------

